# Sewing for your kitty? Anybody?



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Found instructions on sewing cat beds here Sewing beds is easy. Had been doing up cushions, cushion covers and carrier cover for ET, will attempt a cat bed one fine day.

Anybody ever sew up a cat bed? Any picts to show?


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

No i haven't but i pretty much know how to since i sew but sometimes the cost out weighs just finding a good deal on one. Fabric and stuffing are expensive unless you can buy it on sale or clearance.

I would be more interested in sewing one that you can put a heating pad in or using a special material to keep sick cats warm.

Kathy


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I made a dome pet bed for Casie when I was younger. She didn't like it, so we gave it away. I'm not sure where the pictures of it are. I'm thinking about making one for Cherry, but the foam for it is expensive! I might just make my own pattern and made some sort of a dome for her without foam.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Found the picture on the pattern for it: 









I made one like the leopard print one except it was green with tigers and orange inside.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I crocheted a big enclosed thing for my kitties. They all love them. Lol. Here's the pattern for the ones I made. Scroll down and you'll find the English instructions. 

http://www.eilentein.com/2012/05/pesa.html?m=1


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me a leopard print one like the one in the pattern. Yuki loves it and spends lots of time napping in it. It looks so cozy, I stuck my head in it once to check it out while she was in it. It was lovely and warm but I'm sure Yuki thought I was nuts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Yuki'sMum said:


> A friend of mine gave me a leopard print one like the one in the pattern. Yuki loves it and spends lots of time napping in it. It looks so cozy, I stuck my head in it once to check it out while she was in it. It was lovely and warm but I'm sure Yuki thought I was nuts!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The dog we had then stuck his head in and got it stuck on his head. lol


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Mumof7kitties, I like the crotchet pattern, might just attempt one of these days.

Oceanmist, the dome bed is NICE!!! but don't think I can attempt something that complicated, lol.


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

I crochet things for myself or babies, but kitties steal some of them. Latest theft: blanket.










mumof7kitties, OMG!! I MUST make it!! So cool!


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

I knit my cat a scarf once, but never figured out how to sew the ends together. My second cousin knit my cat a hot pink sweater.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I used to use the end of old socks... stuffed them with catnip and sewed the one end up.... Best toy you can ever give your cat :lol: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Purr Machine, that is really very pretty. I haven't crochet anything large for ET as yet, except a small little DaBird replacement. Planning to either sew or crochet a bed.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Snowy: at least your amigurumi turned out! Whenever I've tried doing one it has never looked the way it was supposed to! Ha. 

The little beds I made only took about 4 hours each to do. Fun little weekend project. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

snowy said:


> Oceanmist, the dome bed is NICE!!! but don't think I can attempt something that complicated, lol.


lol I made it when I was maybe 10 or 11(about 5 years ago). I can't remember if it was really complicated or not. 

But then again, I had a sewing teacher to help out.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

mumof7kitties said:


> The little beds I made only took about 4 hours each to do. Fun little weekend project.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


4 hrs crocheting a bed is really very fast. It will probably take me days - I am really very slow at crocheting and knitting or even sewing.



oceanmist said:


> lol I made it when I was maybe 10 or 11(about 5 years ago). I can't remember if it was really complicated or not.
> 
> But then again, I had a sewing teacher to help out.


At 10 and doing that kinda project even with a teacher, is amazing!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

It crochets up fast because the yarn is so thick. I went to a local thrift store and bought a lot of tees for $5 and then made the tshirt yarn. It's awesome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I love the crocheted cat bed! Too bad I'm bad at following knitting/crochet patterns lol. All those numbers blow my mind  the only thing I can make is a granny square! The t-shirt yarn is a great idea. I was wondering if kitty claws would get caught on yarn but I can't see that happening with t-shirt material. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

The resting area of ET's cat tree is badly stained, so decided to sew a cover to make cleaning easier. Lousy workmanship, but better than nothing, lol.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, you all are amazing. I am just learning to knit. I wonder if there are any easy projects that I can make for the kitties.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Last weekend I made Cherry a bed. I'll have to get a picture of it after I do a few more modifications. Haven't seen her in it yet, but you'd have to be crazy to expect a cat to use something you spend hours working on. 

The bed is kind of like a cone shape turned on its side. It has 3 sides and one has a cushion on it. It has wire in the front that's supposed to keep it open, but I need to work on that aspect of it. On the tiny model I had made, it worked wonderfully, but not so much on a bigger scale.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

WOW, all the talent and beautiful kitty items. I know this does not count - no sewing involved, but my boyfriend makes him a new beer box once a week. BF brings in 12 count box opens in up, throws on floor and Savoy goes crazy playing. lol.
But seriously there are some amazing items in this thread. Great talent!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I sewed this e-collar long time ago as I thought those being sold are too stiff and not comfy for kitty. I must admit, its poor workmanship, but does what its supposed to anyway. Too bad this one doesn't fit anymore, ET's neck has grown bigger, he used to be able to fit 25.5cm, now its about 28cm. Planning to redo another one, but haven't got down to it.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

